# Ave Maria



## alexandrayeolee

Ave maria
Gratia plena
Dominus tecum
Benedicta tu in mulieribus
Et benedictus fructos ventri tui jesus
Santa maria...
Santa maria...
Maria
Ora pro nobis
Nobis pecatoribus
Nunc et in ora,
In ora mortis nostrae
(santa maria, santa maria)
Maria
Ora pro nobis
Nobis pecatoribus
Nunc et in ora,
In ora mortis nostrae
Amen
Amen...


----------



## deorc

Hello, this prayer is in Latin, do you want it in English or Italian?


----------



## alexandrayeolee

deorc said:
			
		

> Hello, this prayer is in Latin, do you want it in English or Italian?



i want it in English. thanks. i thought it is in Italian...


----------



## deorc

I found these on the Internet:

English:
Hail Mary, full of grace, the Lord is with thee. Blessed art thou amongst women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb, Jesus. Holy Mary, Mother of God, pray for us sinners, now and at the hour of our death. Amen. 

Italian:
Ave Maria, piena di grazia, il Signore è con te, tu sei benedetta fra le donne e benedetto il frutto del tuo seno, Gesù. Santa Maria, madre di Dio, prega per noi peccatori, adesso e nell’ora della nostra morte. Amen.


----------



## alexandrayeolee

thanks Deorc, it helped me a lot in my coming christmas project.You just like the angel sent from above. May God bless you and your loved one. Amen!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Isn't it "sancta" and not "santa"?


----------



## Nunty

DeBarcelona said:


> Isn't it "sancta" and not "santa"?


Yes, I believe it is.


----------



## Flaminius

Jumping on the bandwagon that NT drives, here is the full text from Vicipaedia.


----------

